# Convolution Dry and Wet Sliders



## Hans Adamson (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I can't find anything in the scripting manual on how to script controls for the "wet" and "dry" sliders in the convolution module. Is this possible?

Thanks,
/Hans


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 9, 2015)

I guess you could assign MIDI CC to them and set the midi values in scripting, but hopefully there is a direct way to do it?


----------



## Reegs (Dec 9, 2015)

If you use the convolution effect at the Instrument level, rather than at the output channel level, you can use the $ENGINE_PAR_SEND_EFFECT_OUTPUT_GAIN variable to control the return (wet).

Since output channels are above the Instrument in which the script resides (in terms of hierarchy), I don't think their insert effects can be controlled by KSP. But correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Reegs! I'll try it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 10, 2015)

Sure it's mentioned, it's in the KSP Reference in section Engine Parameter Variables - Send Effects.


----------

